# Electric trolling motor.



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a 10 ft flat bottom Boat, and Im putting a 30lb thrust electric motor on it..

So here is my Question, how many of u out there use just the electric motor and what batterie do u use?

I am wondering what is the best way to go on the batteris!!

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a Marine battery from Wal Mart. Good price and it's a good battery.
You want to be sure that it is a deep cycle battery and not a staring /cranking battery.
There are some that are rated to to both though and that one would be fine.
A deep cycle battery is made for trolling motors and not starting motors.

You will also need a charger.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate to disagree with you GrandpaD, but don't buy a Walmart battery. You only have a one year warantee on it. Get one for about $20 more at Auto Zone and you have a three year pro-rated warantee. One year full replacement and then two more years.
I bought a Walmart deep cycle for my motor home and 1 year and 10 months later it would not take a charge. I went in just three weeks ago to exchange it and found out about the warantee. So I took it to Auto Zone and bought the battery I have now.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My Wal Mart battery has an 18 month full return on it. It was about $20.00 cheaper than one from Auto Zone like you said.
Both are good batteries, just remember to go Deep Cycle.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks gents, 

I'm thinking that I may go gel cell or glass matt, over the lead acid...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great batteries, just more money. Probably worth it though.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I hear that batteries are like a bunch of other products as in there are only a few outfits out there making them & it just depends who's stiker/lable they happen to be running that day.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I've used nothing but Diehard as replacements and prefer the oversized deep cells for the electric motor averaging 4-5 yr use.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I love my Costco. It's a huge lead acid that will run the 36 lb motor for about 6 hrs at full throttle. On Med throttle I have never run it down during a 1 day fishing trip.


----------

